# HELP with banana bread



## Dina (Sep 12, 2006)

I just ran out of canola oil for my banana loaves that I've started.  Will butter or vegetable shortening be okay to substitute for the oil?  I also have fat free cream cheese but doubt that will do any justice for the fat agent that it needs.  HELP PLEASE!  I need all suggestions on what to substitute on the bread.  Thanks a million.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 12, 2006)

Either should work fine, but the texture might be a little different. I think butter might improve the flavor.


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2006)

Dina, use margarine or butter, but melt it first.


----------



## Dina (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Tried the melted butter (liquid form) then cooled it and worked well. You all may have just changed my recipe for the better cause it tastes wonderful with butter. Thanks a lot. My family's enjoying it now with some vanilla ice cream.


----------



## maylady2 (Oct 12, 2006)

*healthy substitute*

I will use applesauce in equal amounts if i run out of oil.  There is not a noticeable taste difference and it is a healthy alternative.


----------

